# Alfalfa pellets (rabbit food) are great for bedding!



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

The reduced smell going from aspen to alfalfa pellets is amazing.
I am fostering a pregnant female in an aquarium and her tank smelled awful after only one day on aspen bedding. Switched to pellets and three days later there is still no smell at all. I will be changing it anyway of course for sanitary reasons but it is nice that she can go a couple days without me having to disturb the babies.

The males are also on pellets now and they smell much less.
It's pretty cheap too!


----------



## KatieKates (Sep 4, 2009)

Does she try and it it at all though? I thought alfalfa was indigestible or something.


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

Eat it? No, they may nibble on it, but I haven't noticed. I read that they don't eat it because they can't digest it. It wouldn't be harmful, they just gain nothing from alfalfa. It would be like humans trying to eat hay... we can't digest it and get any nutrients out of it.


----------



## KatieKates (Sep 4, 2009)

Ooooh! I gotcha. I thought it meant it causes problems when they _do_ eat it. Silly Kate. 

That's cool though. I used to get those pellets for my bun. You're right, they are **** cheap.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I can't imagine that these are comfy on their feet.


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

begoodtoanimals said:


> I can't imagine that these are comfy on their feet.


I dunno, they are hard, but very smooth. Put in about a 1 inch layer it provides some "give" to it, not like walking on a single layer of pellets on a hard surface might feel. I think it feels rather nice running my hands through the bag. Plus, they all have other shelves or a nest box they spend much of their time on as well.
The wire baskets are lined with newspaper. I actually ball up a few pieces and then lay several sheets folded on top to make it extra cushy when they jump down instead of climb. They also like tearing off strips and taking it to the top shelf, which they've claimed as the bedroom.
The newspaper is easy to just throw away and replace when it starts to smell and much of it is recycled from junk mail advertisements.
Another plus to rabbit pellets is that you don't have to worry about parasites coming in on it. All my fosters had lice when I got them.


----------



## notscaredtodance (May 5, 2009)

begoodtoanimals said:


> I can't imagine that these are comfy on their feet.



Alfalfa pellets are pretty much like yesterday's news. The cubes and little cylindrical pellets are both pretty nice actually.


----------

